# Depot beach Snapper - 13/06/09



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

A few of us organised a Snapper session at Depot beach on the NSW South coast for yesterday.
My apprentice at work Steve, was keen to come along on his 1st kayak trip so we loaded up the night before and met at my house and after a nice strong coffee we made our way down to the beach.
I live closest to Depot out of everyone there, but still managed to be the last one to arrive :shock: :lol: 
As we pulled into the carpark Greg, Stuart and Mick were all launching and Paffoh and Luke were not far behind them.
I setup the 2 yaks as quick as i could, gave Steve a quick rundown on how to lift/drop the rudder etc. and launched hoping to get some Snapper.
The conditions were not great with a bit of wind and fairly choppy but still good enough to work with so we headed over to the usual area a few of us fished last winter and worked it hard with SP's. Not much was happening for the first 30mins or so until Steve hooked 2 Sanpper in 5mins with the biggest going a tad under 40cm.
Both of those fish were released as he already had a few Snapper in the freezer from a previous trip out in a boat but was very happy to have landed his first fish from a yak.
Another 20-30mins had gone by with not much action for me until i hooked up to my first for the trip on a 5" Gulp jerkshad in blue pepper neon colour and measured in at about 40cm. We stayed in the general area working over everything we could with no more luck. I noticed Steve had landed back on the beach and thought he must have gotten uncomfortable being out there so i told Paffoh i was heading in since i didnt want Steve waiting on the beach till i was done but by the time i got halfway back i noticed him paddling back out, he had just gone in for a stretch and a short break but was very keen to continue fishing which made me very happy  .
From that point, we headed out to a different area i had fished once before and found Snapper, since the usual spot wasnt firing i figured we can do no worse by trying something different and Steve decided to head in a little closer over the sand and try score a few flathead for the table, no legal flatties came to the yak (plenty of small ones though), but did manage 5-6 good Trevally to 40cm. My First cast in the new spot went out and watching the line closely as it dropped i noticed a twitch in the line, then the line started to tighten so i set the hook in and after a short battle in comes a new pb Snapper at 50cm its not big but better than my previous 44cm pb 8) 
The action was really starting to pick up, hooking up every 3-4 casts and got busted 3 times by some really good fish.
Most of them taking the light gear (6lb) with the heavier rod rigged with 15lb was hardly getting touched, each fish was getting slightly bigger than the last and eventually landed a 65cm Snapper which is my new pb, i beat my previous pb 6 times in one day!!!!  8) 
By the end of the session i had landed 8 Snapper, and 2 that would have been just on or just under legal size along with the usual rubbish pike, Sgt bakers, wrasse etc.
I usually struggle a bit with the Snapper so i was very happy to have had a decent result and plan to get out there a lot more this winter than i have in previous years.
When we had all landed back on the beach Greg very kindly let myself and Paffoh have a quick spin on the Hobie Pro Angler!!
This is a beast of a yak, i felt like i was pedalling around on a couch :lol: its sooo comfortable to be in and super stable!!.
Thanks for the opportunity Greg 8) 
I also met up with Marty and Kim ( Caught2) This morning and went back to the same spot and didnt land a single Snapper, i dropped a few and got busted off 3 times on the 6lb line but didnt land any.

It was great to meet Stuart and Mick, and great to catch up with the rest of you again. 8)


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice work Craig, can't wait to get out there again I will certainly be fishing lighter next time....Well done again it was great watching the master at work, I have the spot marked on the GPS for next time, I put it in to google earth when I got home and it looks like a nice little ledge is where you did the damage....


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Looks like a top day out, well done to all concerned.

I got to have a shot on the Pro Angler today also, amazed that it turns on it own Axis, nice yak.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice report there Craig - you did really well mate!
I sucked!  :lol: 
I can't believe how hard we found it! I've not fished that section of Depot before (south from the ramp), but I've been told of some spots and of how it usually fishes really well - so I was pumped to explore some new grounds. It all looked so damn fishy down there (and we covered almost 7kms of coast and reef), but other than Stewies one, it was dead as.
After Stewie and I left Depot we beelined for my local spot, and one the second drift I got a fat pan sized, and a bit later Stewie got reefed and destroyed by a groper. I also got reefed by a groper, but after a few minutes of bail arm open, I got him out and nailed my first ever groper (cpr'd ;-) )
After that it was absolutely dead - and we hit the same spot today, and a whole heap of new grounds, and never got a decent hit (just rubbish, and Stewie got reefed and destroyed by another big groper :twisted: ) - I spoke to another mate this arvo who was boat fishing, and apparently no-one caught a snapper out of Ulladulla today! Weird stuff happening. :? (at least it wasn't just us)
Anyway, word on the street is the kingies are on out at the kingy ground, so if your keen..... ;-)

Good to catch up with the crew again at Depot - must do it again.
Cheers,
Smeg


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

I've been waiting for this report to be posted up, was very interested to see how you guys went.

Awesome session Craig! Have to be very happy with those results, esp on 6lb!!!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

GregL said:


> Anyway, word on the street is the kingies are on out at the kingy ground, so if your keen..... ;-)
> 
> Good to catch up with the crew again at Depot - must do it again.
> Cheers,
> Smeg


Whereabouts is the kingy grounds??? How far out??


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah, top Saturday indeed!

Strange morning weather wise, the predicted wind was there but however calm it was the sloppy water confused craft and wet most from head to toe (Sans Pro Angler). Made life a little tough but fought off the seasickness long enough to the weather turned a little nicer. Some big fish reported in the area previously but as the Cuttlefish have not moved in to the area yet I feel concentrations just arent there yet. One area held fish while others lacked, some of the fishiest looking spots on the South Coast held no triumph for me (Not even reef species).

I struggled to catch anything, one good hit and a reefing from some oogly saw me switch to plastics. The water depth and swell made me give up, trying to find the finesse difference between jig head weights was at a cost of depth. I trolled all the known QLD winning lures and even towed some massive Barra Baits but to no avail. Looked for Salmon with a trolled plastic and then went back to concentrating on the only lure I own that works on big reds, a Smilin' Jacks. Managed to get one on the troll, funnily enough as I was paddling in (Thankyou lord). Fight was a painfull experience as it foul hooked itself in its fin flank and fought very hard, bringing the fish in sideways on heavy gear hurt me more than the fish.

The Pro Angler was a pleasure to pedal, right up there with test driving a new sports car!


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

GregL said:


> Nice report there Craig - you did really well mate!
> 
> Anyway, word on the street is the kingies are on out at the kingy ground, so if your keen..... ;-)
> Cheers,
> Smeg


Thanks Greg!!, would love to see a pic or 2 of the grouper mate, thats the 1st ive heard of from a yak around here 8)

I could be easily convinced to head out for kings, where abouts are your Kingie grounds?


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Spot X is located near Spot Y, just over there.

Dont expect much out of Greg's mouth on a forum Craig!

Notoriously coy...

:twisted:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Craig , great session mate , really nicely done , gee snapper galore , and Paff what a you tube loved it , and the music ------ fantastic who are the groupe i must have it , Rime of the ancient mariner "twas not the cross but the albatross they hung about my neck", who is the new lead singer of Queen Derek ?, i just heard they have a new one , thats one helluve You tube dude


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Very nice snapper there guys, good work.

Paff how did the PA go offshore.

Cheers Dave


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Congrats to Steve, and Craig I'm jealous, I've only ever landed one legal pink fish, and that was only by a whisker, so very impressive catch. You'll be eating snapper for a while by the looks, or you have some lucky friends.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Its a good question Dave,

Watching Greg he was much drier than the rest, it was easily the superior craft on the day. The two Quests took a little water ( Expected ), the Revo slightly drier (Due to upper difference from the Quest), the Outback was slower than the PA and the Adventure cut the mustard as usual. Conditions calmed when I had a go but I took it out and stood up for a bit in a swell (Something I would never do in another yak). Saw Greg get a little too close to the rocks and a swell that he easily avoided with the tight circle and a couple of kicks... Great to see the craft excell over others, beast.

'Twas an extremly edited Iron Maiden song Baz (Live version), Bruce's voice is haunting but appropriate. Funnily enough there were many species of birds out that day, Alby, many Sea Eagles, Turns and the usual unwarranted. Its an amazing place with Wasp Island hosting a large brood of Sea Eagles, they happily ate our offerings except for the RRC head.

Smart bird eh!?


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Pro Angler offshore????
Guys, I will be putting a post up soon....it is a must read for anyone considering a PA, and also for all the 'how will it go on the ocean?' crew. I have been putting a demo model through its paces over the last few days, and I am simply astonished by it.

Anyway, that will come later, for now here's my groper......which I was stoked with - first ever groper (it probably went 5 or 6 kilos)









Cheers,
Smeg,

ps Paff - you just made me fall off my chair! :lol: :lol: Was good to catch up mate.


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Sounds like a good day out.
Nice bag of Snapper there Craig.
Well done on the vid again Paff.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Nice work on the Groper Greg!!! thats a ripper, did he take a plastic?


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes mate, the groper hit a 5" Lime Tiger :shock: 
Actually, it is something I've been wondering for a little while now - as to whether or not they would hit a sp - and I guess that question has been answered categorically now.
As I mentioned earlier, Stewie also hooked and was reefed by two 'unknown' beasts that fought exactly like the groper I landed - basically an unstoppable run straight into the reef and then everything locks up. Patience appears to be the key, and sitting there for a few minutes (not seconds) with the bail open saw the fish eventually come out of whatever cave or ledge its under, and then a locked drag to pump it to the surface.
With this revelation of groper being a genuine possibility of a by-catch, I dare say that it is likely that a couple of monster's I've been dusted up by this year could well have been groper, as opposed to the XOS snapper I assumed.
Still, the big snapper are there, so who knows?
Greg


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm possibly going to have to stop being a softcock and get out there.
:shock:


----------



## Starver (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice collection of Reds there Craig, top report, nice pics, it is a great reward to pick up fish when the conditions are trying.

Cheers Pete.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

DaftWullie said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > I'm possibly going to have to stop being a softcock and get out there.
> ...


Only if it's deadflat and someone goes and checks for bitey stuff.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Ripper snaps boys, congrats on the new PB(s) craig ;-)

Hows the tail on that groper?? Well done on that one greg.

Sorry i couldnt make it, was up in wollongong picking up my new toy


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Some nice fish in those reports fellers, and great to see the groper, a nice fish... can remember a 2 year capture ban on them one time to get the numbers back up again, and it has certainly paid dividends, although all the rock hoppers were whinging at the time and as Red said red rock crab was the prime bait for them


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

noice... 8)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

That is just awesome!  Great catching and reporting fellas, of all the weekends for me to be interstate :evil:

And even a groper on SP! :shock: I never thought it was possible.



pescado said:


> Sorry i couldnt make it, was up in wollongong picking up my new toy boy


The very best of luck to both of you Chris :lol:


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

For those interested in how the Pro Angler went offshore, I have written a full review and it is posted in "Which Kayak for me?"
Cheers,
Smeg


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Top report Craig and great effort on getting so many fish when everyone else found it slow.

It was good to meet a few new people and put faces to forum names, and it is always fun to fish new ground.
Big thanks to Greg for showing me around his neck of the woods. I really should invest in a sneaky hand held GPS :lol:

I'll be hitting Depot again before the season is over. It's such a nice place.

Oh and how good is the Pro Angler??? Its [email protected]#$ing awesome. It was way faster than my outback (standard fins( Pauly I'm coming shopping)). Similar speed with the turbo's Greg lent me for day 2 (thanks again). The turning circle is amazing and its soo stable. I reckon its the perfect yak for the bigger guys. And there are definately no issues with taking it offshore. I reckon Greg spent about 17 hrs in the PA offshore in conditions that ranged from calm to lumpy and fishing as close as we dared to breaking bommies and pt's.

Cheers
Stewie.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

sorry I missed it... last I saw it was looking like the 20th and I came back to book myself in on Sunday night only to read the trip report. Glad it was a good day and even out on the water it was warmer than where I was - a bike ride to Goulburn and back. I know all the user names and the avatars but will have to make one of these gatherings so that faces can be attached to the names. The groper was pretty spectacular...

cheers
John


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

I dare say there will be another push soon....As soon as one person puts their hand up I reckon a few will follow, I am out of action for a couple of weeks thenn I'll be back down there for sure.


----------



## Boone501 (Dec 13, 2008)

great stuff guys, well done

shouldn't that grouper be a HOFer? ;-)


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Well done on so many PBs in one day Craig! I'm looking forward to some winter action when I return to Australia at the end of this week, so it's encouraging to know there's some action on the south coast.


----------



## rossbyers88 (May 4, 2009)

hey fellas, sounds like not a bad trip,
i past you all on the drive out, i tried for snapper off the rocks in front of the island till dark but no good  . I was scratching my head wondering if i had actually seen a PA on gregs roof but now i dont feel so crazy. Top stuff guys.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

john316 said:


> sorry I missed it... last I saw it was looking like the 20th and I came back to book myself in on Sunday night only to read the trip report. Glad it was a good day and even out on the water it was warmer than where I was - a bike ride to Goulburn and back. I know all the user names and the avatars but will have to make one of these gatherings so that faces can be attached to the names. The groper was pretty spectacular...
> 
> cheers
> John


John, im hoping to get out at least once every weekend over winter so anytime your keen to head out let me know and ill be up for a trip.
BTW, were you out sailing just outside the Moruya breakwall on Sunday arvo? i took my dog for a run on the beach and saw a AI cruising around, thought it may have been you?


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Don't forget to let me know when your heading out too Craig - I'm going to be searching very hard for a 15lber (or 20 would be nice ;-) ) - it will be good to explore some more grounds that I've been told about by a couple of gun land based snapper dudes....


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

yep, I was out supposedly to trial a drogue I had made but as the wind had picked up white-caps I just went for a quick sail and headed back home. The only reason I didn't test the drogue is that the wind was heading straight for the rocks and if the thing didn't work I didn't want to be heading for the rocks and struggling with a sea-anchor. Tried it in the river and it appears to be good.

Any time your in the Bay and have time drop in to the Salvos Op shop and say hello.

Cheers
John


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I will definately be letting you know about future trips Greg. A 15lber would be nice, a 20lber even better, a couple of those each by the end of the season would be fine with me.
Ill keep you informed on my intentions


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

craig450 said:


> I will definately be letting you know about future trips Greg. A 15lber would be nice, a 20lber even better, a couple of those each by the end of the season would be fine with me.
> Ill keep you informed on my intentions


Don't forget me....Out this weekend but then I am good to go........


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

john316 said:


> Any time your in the Bay and have time drop in to the Salvos Op shop and say hello.
> 
> Cheers
> John


Ill do that asap John.

Luke, ill keep you posted too mate.
Im out this weekend too, but then its go time for me from then on!!!!!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I just poked my head into the forum for a moment to see if I was missing anything.

I wish I hadn't now  :evil:


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

I have started a tew topic in Main to get some more exposure for the upcoming trip...Under Depot beach NSW snapper trip


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Ado said:


> I just poked my head into the forum for a moment to see if I was missing anything.
> 
> I wish I hadn't now  :evil:


Looking forward to seeing you out on the water again mate, any word on how long till your able to get out?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

No idea Criag. I can't see it being any time soon. Day long leave passes are nigh on impossible. I just got my motorbike L plates, so I have to make do with a one hour ride every few days for my adventuring. Xavier is doing really well, but sleeping is not his forte (and therefore not ours either). So I spend most of the morning nursing hime to give Cec time to sleep, half the afternoon doing housework, another few hours playing taxi service for the kids and dogs, then somehow have to fit in time to earn a living for two people :? .

But the little man is worth every moment  .

Maybe by the start of the next bass season 8) .........


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

We almost left a Salmon head on your car bonnet this evening, along with an AKFF sticker.

We pay our respects everytime we pass Ado.

Shallow Crossing will have never looked so good.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

No worries mate, im sure it is all worth it and glad to hear the family is going well  
Will be great to see you back on the water, especially for the bass season.

Nice work with the bike L's, im thinking of buying a new bike soon, may even be able to organise a bit of a ride oneday.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

paffoh said:


> We almost left a Salmon head on your car bonnet this evening


I probaby have broken out a few soft plastics and had a cast at it from the front veranda :lol:.

BTW, great video Derek. I love the change in music as the action suddenly hots up. It's the first time I've seen you with a pulse rate above 50.



craig450 said:


> im thinking of buying a new bike soon, may even be able to organise a bit of a ride oneday


Only if you have a high embarrassment tolerance. I have a girl's bike, a 250 Virago complete with sissy bar . I'm looking for some streamers for the hand grips and a few smiley faces for the spokes :lol: .


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

:lol: Its all good mate, a bike is a bike, whatever gets you out there i reckon.

Im looking at getting a new Honda CBR 1000 fireblade, or a VTR 1000 SP1, 2, or 3 not too sure yet.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

My wife has a brand new BMW F650 (800cc). So I may have a chance of keeping up with you once I can legally ride it .... and we're on dirt .... and you have a flat tire and no petrol ....


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWflf238AADxfgBAQUIX/EhjiXQo/77/wMADGUNQDVM1PU09IYIDIDQZM0gw0NNADQAGgABkNA1PST1BpNNMjQaAGhkaDTItLgcKA55bg26woTvU5hfbUoQdYwUWpCbpBKXm9FS3DG/AmhYzFIeStNQLezgc0c76Sl9uFZw0WuApsyprf2I1hPceLbC8vkIg6iKuh5mcjHUgupKAQiHkm3iuEV8aOxSKEDw33WSQuPa3cHZBKCFRmipSS3JPjZG/NfA5ma+hIlR3EKIbEpHFCREETxBASZuiGmZTA+a4QpWxfrFxoPoMczjLOVer0wORX0aC+GnQqk4D4gaCrPzaWs/i7kinChIfK/tv4


----------



## joey (Jul 5, 2008)

Looks like a really fun trip.

PAffoh - nice video. It looked like hard work getting that snapper in. But what a beauty! Nice music too. Was it Iron Maiden?


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

damn right it was Iron Maiden, rime of the ancient mariner, one of the best songs ever in my opinion 8) 8) 8)


----------

